# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Σπόροι για παπαγαλάκια (budgies)

## koufonissia

Καλησπέρα,εχω βρεί κάποια είδη σπόρων και θα ήθελα να σας τα αναφέρω για να μου πείτε ποιοι απο αυτούς κάνουν για τα παπαγαλάκια και σε ποιά αναλογία.

Ασπούρι, κία, λιναρόσπορος, μαρούλι, παπαρούνα, περίλλα, ραπανάκι, ρούπσεν, ραδίκι.

thnxx

----------


## koufonissia

Κανείς δεν ξέρει..??

----------


## mitsman

Δεν γνωριζω για τα παπαγαλακια... ειναι σποροι που δινουμε στα καναρινια και στις καρδερινες... ασπουρι λεγεται και καναρινοσπορος!!!!

κια και περιλλα ειναι δυναμωτικα που τα δινουμε με μετρο
Παπαρουνα ειναι κυριως ηρεμηστικο που το δινουμε αν εχουν πυρωσει πολυ τα πουλια η για να αυξησουμε τους σπορους ετσι ωστε να συνειδητοποιησουν οτι ηρθε η ανοιξη!!!

Ρουψεν δεν το θελουμε.

ραδικι και μαρουλι για καρδερινες δεν ξερω πολλα!!! θα βρω λινκ να σου βαλω να διαβασεις για το καθενα γιατι ειμαι στην δουλεια τωρα πατριωτακι!

----------


## kaveiros

Έχω βρει κι εγώ απο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα τους σπόρους που αναφέρεις, δοκίμασα 2-3 φορες και παράγγειλα κάποιους αλλά δεν τους έφαγαν παρά μόνο όταν τους ανακάτεψα στην κανονική τροφή, η οποία είχε ήδη μέσα σε μικρή ποσότητα ίδιους σπόρους. Θα σου πρότεινα να αναζητήσεις καλύτερα ένα καλό μείγμα σπόρων παρά να δοκιμάζεις τον κάθε σπόρο ξεχωριστά. Αυτό που σίγουρα θα τσακίσουν τα παπαγαλάκια σου είναι το κεχρί, είναι το μοναδικό που παραγγέλνω πλέον σαν μεμονωμένο είδος. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα παίρνω σε μείγμα.

----------


## koufonissia

Κατάλαβα!απ οτι είδα στις απαντήσεις σας μάλλον δε θα πάρω μεμονομένους σπόρους.Απλά θέλω οσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία σε σπόρους..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Η βασική            τροφή του Μπάτζεριγκαρ αποτελείται από ένα μίγμα διαφόρων σπορών,            πλούσιο σε *φυτικές ίνες* και *αμινοξέα* .
Οι πιο            επιτυχημένοι εκτροφείς του Μπάτζεριγκαρ συνιστούν τις παρακάτω            αναλογίες για μια καλή εκτροφή:
*           50 %  Κεχρί  !*
*           47 %  Παπαγαλίνη ( Βόρι + Βόρι ψιλό + Βόρι Ιαπωνίας +Λινάρι)*
*           1%     Σπόροι - Νίγκερ ( Νίζελ)*
*           1%     Κανναβούρι* 
*           1%     Bρώμη*
*Κεχρί -          *  Το κεχρί είναι ο μάλλον πιοσπουδαίος σπόρος για το            Μπάτζεριγκαρ. Είναι πλούσιο σε  φυτικές            πρωτεΐνες και περιέχει το αμινοξύ «ΤRYPTOPHAN», που είναι           απαραίτητο για το μεταβολισμό του Μπάτζι και δεν περιέχεται στο            βόρι.
*Βόρι * -  Στο Βόρι από την άλλη πλευρά περιέχονται τρία            σπουδαία Αμινοξέα απαραίτητα για τα Μπάτζι που δεν υπάρχουν στο κεχρί.            Αυτά είναι η ΛΥΣΙΝΗ, η ΜΕΘΕΙΟΝΙΝΗ και η ΣΥΣΤΙΝΗ.           Τα δύο αυτά είδη σπόρων, λόγω των ιδιοτήτων τους αυτών,            αλληλοσυμπληρώνονται και πρέπει να            παρέχονται στις παραπάνω αναλογίες.*
           Βόρι ψιλό* – Χωνεύεται πιο καλά από όλους τους σπόρους και            προτιμάται από τα νεογνά παπαγαλάκια γιατί  είναι πιο εύκολο στην            σύνθλιψη.*
           Βόρι Ιαπωνίας* – Είναι πολύ ακριβός σπόρος, αλλά πολύ καλό            χωνευτικό για τα Μπάτζεριγκαρ.*
           Βρώμη* – Είναι ένας αγαπημένος σπόρος για τα  Μπάτζεριγκαρ,            πλούσιος σε λιπαρά και προτιμάται  από τα            νεογνά. Επίσης δίνεται σε πουλιά που έχουν χάσει το βάρος τους μετά            από περιόδους στρες (μεταφορές, εκθέσεις            κ.λ.π.). Συνιστάται σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες γιατί είναι πολύ            παχυντικός σπόρος.*
           Νίγκερ (Νίζελ)* – Μόνο σε μικρές ποσότητες βοηθάει τα Μπάτζεριγκαρ            να αποκτήσουν πιο λείο φτέρωμα. Σε  μεγάλες ποσότητες προκαλεί            διάρροια και σοβαρέςβλάβες στο συκώτι λόγω της           υψηλής περιεκτικότητάς του σε λιπαρά.*
           Κανναβούρι* – Το κανναβούρι δίνει πολύ ενέργεια στα πουλιά και            αυξάνει σε μικρέςποσότητες την διάθεση           για ζευγάρωμα. Το κανναβούρι είναι επίσης ένας εξίσου            παχυντικός σπόρος.*
           Λινάρι-* Το λινάρι είναι ένας σπόρος που χρησιμεύει στην ετοιμασία            της τροφής με φρέσκο φύτρο.
papagalakia.gr

----------


## mitsman

Εδω σε εχω φιλε μου

*Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού*

----------


## Picard

Στα παπαγαλακια δινουμε ενα μειγμα 6 σπορων και ειναι υπεραρκετο,εαν θελεις καλη ποιοτητα σπορων παρε της TRILL που εχει μεσα ασπουρι,βρωμη,κεχρι κοκκινο,κιτρινο και λευκο,προσθεσε μετα λιγο λιναρι,καναβουρι,νιζερ και εισαι κομπλε,μην ψαχνεις περισσοτερα πραγματα,μιλαω για τα budgies,θα δεις οτι οι περισσοτερες τροφες για τα παπαγαλακια εχουν 5-6 βασικους σπορους,αυτοι φτανουν για τα budgies,κια απο τη ξερω εχει το μειγμα της versele-laga το premium,αρα κανει για παπαγαλακια,τωρα εαν τα τρωνε δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ο σπορος κια ειναι παρα πολυ μικρος σε σχεση με τους αλλους.....ολοι οι αλλοι σποροι δεν χρειαζονται,οι αγριοσποροι δεν κανουν για τα budgies,ειναι μονο για αγριοπουλια.....

----------


## koufonissia

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά!
θα κοιταξω να φτιάξω δική μου αναλογία.. :Happy:

----------

